# OD pedal for basement player??



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I have crunch and distortion/lead on my H&K TM36, but not on my AC15 or Fender London Reverb. I want to be able to play some dirt through them as well. What suggestions would you guys give me for a budget basement player. I would say in the classic rock and blues type, not metal or thrash over the top distortion.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I had a hard time finding an OD pedal that worked well with an AC15. I used to crank the channel volume then control the loudness with the master volume for playing at home. Live it was the opposite, crank the master volume and use the channel volume to control loudness. For home use I was using the preamp for distortion and for live use it was the power tubes.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Ibanez TS808? I have a modded TS7 you can borrow to see if its the vibe you want. Just gotta locate it..


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I'll do that Justin. Is the TS mini the same as the TS808? I have no clue when it comes to pedals. Before joining here, Boss was all I knew. I do prefer the button switch over the "paddle" (??) style.


----------



## matt-griffin (Jan 17, 2021)

Verne said:


> I'll do that Justin. Is the TS mini the same as the TS808? I have no clue when it comes to pedals. Before joining here, Boss was all I knew. I do prefer the button switch over the "paddle" (??) style.


On the budget-ish side, the Fulltone OCD covers a lot of ground well.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

If you can’t get the tube screamer sounds you want out of an EDQ Pallidades, maybe you’re just not an OD guy.


----------



## matt-griffin (Jan 17, 2021)

JBFairthorne said:


> If you can’t get the tube screamer sounds you want out of an EDQ Pallidades, maybe you’re just not an OD guy.


True, Palisades and Plumes are totally worth a look. Plumes is ... ahem ... _dirt_ cheap, too.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Don't laugh, try a Digitech screamin blues


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

@Verne are you more into a smooth Tom Sholtz kinda sound, broken speaker Neil Young, or somewhere between like BB King when he's got it cranked up? Or insert player of your choice. 

That's where I'd start to narrow down the options, otherwise there are way too many possibilities.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I guess a bit of fuzz sound like Jimi, with the dirt of SRV blended into classic rock. Say, Carry on my wayward son kind of sound

I do listen to bands like Goldfinger, Rancid, Social Distortion etc. Are these not so much distortion pedals as wide open OD? I listen to them and try to figure that out. I am not playing any of their stuff, but getting that sound as well is not an unhappy thought. I just don't play real heavy dirt myself. Am I looking for a unicorn??


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Seriously. Listen to a demo of the Palisades. It has these voicing knobs that make it totally versatile. I suggested it because it will allow you a wide range of sounds and can be dialed in with a wide variety of amps/guitars.


----------



## crann (May 10, 2014)

Having tried many OD pedals from boss, Ibanez to Fuchs, Barber, xotic etc I'll stake my reputation on the joyo sweet baby overdrive. It's based on/a rip off of the bjfe honey bee (which I later bought). Touch sensitive, transparent and a massive dynamic range. The circuit is well worth $150 but sells in the $50 range. Buy it on Amazon, try it out and if it isn't your thing return it using the "quality does not meet expectation" option for a no question return.


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

You're probably looking at an asymmetrical overdrive, not crazy gain but with some edge to it. Not a unicorn, just a white horse. 

Somebody mentioned the ocd, not a bad place to start.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

The MXR Double Double is reasonably priced and covers TS, albeit a little gainier and OCD at the flick of a switch. 

I could also get it to sound like a Hotcake(at least the HC setting i liked) and a Zendrive.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I use an AC10 at home. I 2nd the votes for an OCD but also get a lot of mileage out of my TC Spark Boost.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

My ts7 is modded and there was only a few done by the modder. It doesnt cut bass like a regular ts8 and the hot mode was tweaked too.

A used OCD is also a great bet.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Always a fan of the sparkle drive. I liked the blend feature.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

+1 for Sparkle Drive blend knob.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

The Palisades sounds great. The bandwidth settings really make a difference. Like cycling through pickup options on a Strat. The OCD is fairly simplistic, but sounds really good at it. Unless the Palisade can be found inexpensive 2nd hand, it's a bit much for my wallet. Granted, if found "cheap" enough, would be hard to say no. Not a lot of EQD found 2nd hand around here.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Verne said:


> I guess a bit of fuzz sound like Jimi, with the dirt of SRV blended into classic rock. Say, Carry on my wayward son kind of sound
> 
> I do listen to bands like Goldfinger, Rancid, Social Distortion etc. Are these not so much distortion pedals as wide open OD? I listen to them and try to figure that out. I am not playing any of their stuff, but getting that sound as well is not an unhappy thought. I just don't play real heavy dirt myself. Am I looking for a unicorn??





Verne said:


> I guess a bit of fuzz sound like Jimi, with the dirt of SRV blended into classic rock. Say, Carry on my wayward son kind of sound
> 
> I do listen to bands like Goldfinger, Rancid, Social Distortion etc. Are these not so much distortion pedals as wide open OD? I listen to them and try to figure that out. I am not playing any of their stuff, but getting that sound as well is not an unhappy thought. I just don't play real heavy dirt myself. Am I looking for a unicorn??


I don’t think it’s a unicorn. The pedal that worked for me after trying so many was the Dr.Scientist elements and solved a bit of a problem I was having setting up my live rig for the band I’m in now going after that Rancid kind of crunchy and not too saturated tone.

You can shape the mids and bass through a good clean channel to achieve a really nice Marshall style crunch tone very similar to Lars live 900 type gain.

Paired it with a TS9 for a lead boost With the tone around noon and gain about 10 o clock.

The elements is a super versatile pedal you can get a lot of nice tones out of.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I totally hear you on price. It took me a long while to find a used one for under $300 but, for me, the ability get many sounds meant fewer $100 OD pedals.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

I just watched a blindfolded plexi pedal shootout on Anderton's. EHX OD Glove came out on top.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Wow. Just watched a demo video on the EHX......very nice. Makes me want to get a slide now. HAHA. Not that I can play slide, but it sounded pretty nice


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

The OD glove was on my board for a long time. I found it could get a bit too dark sometimes.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

What about the JHS Andy Timmons AT? One local, and I've dealt with the guy a few times.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Verne said:


> What about the JHS Andy Timmons AT? One local, and I've dealt with the guy a few times.


Its nice. Which version? How many knobs?


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Check Amazon, no use spending big $$ if your a basement jammer. Donner and Joyo and Amazon Basics all have great reviews.
I just purchased a Donner Yellow Fall Vintage Delay. $49 off amazon today.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

The Caline Blue Sky is a good Timmy clone.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

JBFairthorne said:


> The OD glove was on my board for a long time. I found it could get a bit too dark sometimes.


I had it as well. After watching the vid I mentioned I feel that I wasn't using it in the manner that let's it shine, which is lower gain. 

Another pedal that is priced reasonably that was in the video is the Xotic SL Drive.


----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

Verne said:


> Not a lot of EQD found 2nd hand around


I've got a EQD dunes for sale on here which is basically the greatest hits of the Palisades pedal. Just sayin... lol


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

fretzel said:


> Its nice. Which version? How many knobs?


It’s the 4 knob version. Asking is $200, but I figure I’d get it a little less.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

EL84-based amps can tend to require a slightly different overdrive pedal.than other amps. Their inherent brightness may demand a warmer overdrive pedal, or at least something whose controls permit strong control of highs and upper mids.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

A few sub $200 Reverb options in Canada:









J. Rockett Flex Drive | Reverb Canada


Search for, make offers on, and purchase new and used J. Rockett Flex Drive overdrive pedals.




reverb.com













Suhr Shiba Drive Reloaded | Reverb Canada


Shop New & Used Suhr Shiba Drive Reloaded Pedals for Best Deals




reverb.com













68 Pedals Zendrive Clone | Reverb Canada


This has been my main always-on overdrive for years. I have compared it to a real Zendrive and the tone is identical but louder. Get into Dumble land and enjoy.




reverb.com













Lovepedal Eternity Fuse | Reverb Canada


The Lovepedal Eternity is an overdrive pedal that is sensitive to picking dynamics and has been used by artists such as Carrie Underwood, Andy Summers of The Police, and Guns N' Roses.




reverb.com













Fuchs Blues Flame Overdrive | Reverb Canada


Pedal is in great shape and comes with a unique stomp cap. Specs below,Shipping from Winnipeg, Canada. The Blues Flame™ is a blues voiced overdrive which features a smooth overdrive with plenty of adjustable gain on tap, high mid and low tone controls and a master volume.It cleans up well from th...




reverb.com


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

mhammer said:


> EL84-based amps can tend to require a slightly different overdrive pedal.than other amps. Their inherent brightness may demand a warmer overdrive pedal, or at least something whose controls permit strong control of highs and upper mids.


This.

I found many pedals that sound great with other amps don’t sound great with an AC15. I would stay away from tube screamer type pedals. Because of the interactive tone controls on the top boost channel you have to really experiment with different setting for different pedals. It makes it hard to use a pedal live because the pedal may need a different settings on the amp than playing clean. You need a pedal that you can leave always on and control it with the guitar volume. For home use not such a big deal but it is something to be aware of. Pedals may not be plug and play, especially with the top boost channel.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

What about this? Local and 30 day return. A lot of these new Fender pedals are excellent. I have 4. 2 fuzz a boost and a phaser. 






Gear Hunter | Fender - 023-4533-000


Long & McQuade is Canada`s biggest music store offering a huge selection of musical instruments and music lessons across Canada. Guitars & Drums!




www.long-mcquade.com


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

You can rent mostly Boss pedals from Long & McQuade for a few dollars a week.


----------



## hondamatic (Feb 5, 2019)

I can’t vouch for it with a VOX AC, but I built a Marshall blues breaker clone from BYOC (British Blues Overdrive, BBOD) and I love it! I’ve used a klon type circuit before (EHX soul food) but find the BBOD smoother and more touch sensitive.

It’s a pretty commonly cloned pedal, a few builders make them: 12 of the Best Compact Bluesbreaker-style Pedals

It doesn’t do nasty high gain / fuzz territory, but gets up to blues rock (depending on guitar pickups.). I’ve stacked it in front of a distortion pedal (MXR custom badass 78, DS1 circuit) and it stacks well without much noise.

I used larger cap values in the tone stack for a darker tone.


----------



## YaReMi (Mar 9, 2006)

Overdrive tone is a very personal thing. I've tried many ODs (nothing too exotic) and I would recommend starting with an EHX Soul Food. Amazing value for money and, if you add an inexpensive Boss GE7 equalizer (before or after OD) to further shape your tone, you got yourself a very nice inexpensive solution to experiment with.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Without an electric gig for the foreseeable future I rarely use more than amp tones, but I was always partial to the Marshall Guv'nor (and Jackhammer) pedal. It seemed to stand on it's own well and played well with a Linedriver ahead of it.


----------



## jaymeister (Feb 2, 2006)

My current basement amp is Vox voiced, and I have tried a lot of different OD pedals, but my favorites are as follows:

1. Klon or klone circuit - great with everything, strats, teles, PAF humbuckers.
2. RAT circuit. To me the perfect dirt pedal, but more versatile if you get one of the clones that has extra options for diode clipping. I’m using a DIY Aion Helios, which has some solid reviews...great on singles and HB.
3. Bluesbreaker circuit, like a KOT or similar. Good, but it’s a bit “thin” with my strat in an “at home” setting. Sounds really good with HB, and my tele. Would sit great at a gig with a band.
4. Barber Direct Drive. Amazing pedal all around for crunch to leads, and I rotate this with my RAT variants.

Stacked, there are a variety of great sounds in there for me.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

crann said:


> Having tried many OD pedals from boss, Ibanez to Fuchs, Barber, xotic etc I'll stake my reputation on the joyo sweet baby overdrive. It's based on/a rip off of the bjfe honey bee (which I later bought). Touch sensitive, transparent and a massive dynamic range. The circuit is well worth $150 but sells in the $50 range. Buy it on Amazon, try it out and if it isn't your thing return it using the "quality does not meet expectation" option for a no question return.


I've had many versions of the Honey Bee. I have a V1 now that's still my favourite OD ever. I don't like to support these rip off companies. The One Control version is supposed to be really good though and doesn't cost a fortune.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

TS Mini has the graphics if the 808 but I believe it's a TS9 circuit. They can be had cheap and they punch well above their weight. The volume and tone knobs are tiny/hard to tead but as a basement player that's more of a slight annoyance than a deal breaker. Most useful sweep on the tone knob of any stock TS I've played too.

A boost or an EQ pedal with a gain control might scratch where you're itching too.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The TS808 and TS-9 are essentially the same pedal. The changes to the TS-9 are all in the output buffer, which I gather allowed for less interaction with the pedal-to-amp cable. The rest of the circuit is identical. In some contexts (i.e., guitar to pedal to amp), the 808 can "soften" the harshness of the output by interacting with the capacitance of the cable. If one uses a loop selector to bypass the pedal, or follows it with some other Boss, Ibanez, or similar e-switched always-in-circuit pedal before feeding the amp, then - apart from individual component tolerances - differences between the 808 and 9 are moot.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I've often thought about an EQ pedal, but I've been pretty happy with my tone now. I suppose it could actually be better, but I haven't made that leap yet. One with a level as well so I can really push the amps up, but run the volume lower ahead of the amp volume. Really get that tube tone. Lots of great input and I do look at some videos of each. I also listen with B&O headphones to get the real differences. Not the stock laptop speakers. May as well play guitar through an old AM Transistor radio. HAHHAA. showing age now


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I was not familiar with the London Reverb amp, and could not find a schematic, but looking at the control panel, it looks like it should have all the capacity to provide a pleasing crunch sound. If not on its own, then at least with a boosted input signal.

Is it the intensity of the crunch/distortion that is wanting, or the overall tone quality? And is the LR a tube amp, solid-state, or some sort of hybrid (e.g., a couple of 12AX7s in the preamp section, but transistor power amp)?


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

The LR is a SS amp from 1983. It is also only a one channel for now as the 2nd does not work. Nor does the EQ. Ch1 and the reverb work. There is very little about it to be found online. I've tried.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Sounds like you need an amp before worrying about pedals.


----------



## crann (May 10, 2014)

zztomato said:


> I don't like to support these rip off companies.


Agreed. In my defense, I was a destitute university student watching proguitarshop videos and cursing Andy for making me want things I couldn't afford (video attached). The joyo is a nice option to see if the circuit works with your rig. The one control is probably a much better long term option.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

JBFairthorne said:


> Sounds like you need an amp before worrying about pedals.


Ch1 works just fine. I also have 2 other amps. I've had the LR for a couple years. Needing the 2nd channel has never been an issue. One day it'll go in. I am more than happy with my ch1 tone and playability.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Joyo, Caline and such are good 'gateway pedals. If you end up liking the circuit, you will probably seek the real deal. At least I know I did.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Verne said:


> The LR is a SS amp from 1983. It is also only a one channel for now as the 2nd does not work. Nor does the EQ. Ch1 and the reverb work. There is very little about it to be found online. I've tried.


Well, that would explain why you're having difficulty getting the sound you want out of it.
A pity. The Rivera-designed amp looks like it was designed for maximum flexibility. Given that there is a single power amp, and one channel works fine, it would seem that the amp is constrained by something wrong with switching between channels.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I never said I wasn't getting good sound from the LR. I said I didn't have any dirt. I love the Fender tone I get from Ch1 as it sits. I could live with Ch1 being the only working channel for the length of time I own it. Getting some dirt ahead of it is what I am after. It will get looked at, and if not extremely costly, have it repaired.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

FYI, you’re not going to get that “pushed tube amp” sound out of a SS amp, no matter how hard you push it.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

@JBFairthorne I know that. It wasn't intended to be that amp for the overdriven tube sound. The TM36 and AC15. I play them most.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Verne said:


> The LR is a SS amp from 1983. It is also only a one channel for now as the 2nd does not work. Nor does the EQ. Ch1 and the reverb work. There is very little about it to be found online. I've tried.


So it sounds like the push button on the CH2 Volume control isn't working to activate CH2? The drive channel on those amps is really quite decent.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I will see if I happen to have a push pot. Not likely though. I did give all the pots and jacks a cleaning. Took the chassis out to do it right. It wasn't working before, and it isn't now. The EQ was very intermittent about working, and now it doesn't either. One day. Not priority though. I like CH1 as it is working and sounds awesome.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

gtrguy said:


> So it sounds like the push button on the CH2 Volume control isn't working to activate CH2?





Verne said:


> I will see if I happen to have a push pot. Not likely though. I did give all the pots and jacks a cleaning. Took the chassis out to do it right. It wasn't working before, and it isn't now. The EQ was very intermittent about working, and now it doesn't either. One day. Not priority though. I like CH1 as it is working and sounds awesome.


Don't have the footswitch I guess? It uses an odd 5 pin connector. Want a copy of the manual or schematic?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I can confirm that something OCD based will likely sound good with a fender base tone.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

@gtrguy sent a pm


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Hey you know whats cool for a SS amp is a Behringer Vintage Tube Monster.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

@Verne, hovering over your avatar says you're in London. I'm in Ayr, do you cross into the Kit/Wat/Camb side of town much? Long story short, I ordered a "Silver Horse" off Amazon that isn't worth sending back cause it isn't "Amazon". I have to go through the seller. 
It's only $40 new. If you pick it up, or pay for shipping, it's all yours. If nothing else, it makes a good boost, but the OD functionality is cool too. 

PM me for info.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Another vote for the OCD. I could always seem to get a good tone with one of those, regardless of guitar or amp.

I also recall having a Catalinbread SCOD (Super Charged Overdrive) that I enjoyed.

Or a Tube Screamer. 

I have a couple of those. If you want one I'd sell it cheap.


----------



## Zbingu (Sep 21, 2013)

I'll cast another vote for an Honeybee (and an Emerald Green Distortion Machine for higher gain) with Vox. He seems to really target AC type amps with his pedals and they blend really well with the amp's voice.

IME tubescreamer type pedals don't sound great in the regular channel (mine has an EF86 there though so YMMV). A lot of folks swear by treble boosters but I never got around to trying a good one.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

OCD and Tube screamer seem to get the nods. Easier to find as well it seems. 

@SWLABR I sent you a PM


----------



## TapatalkAdvocate (Apr 1, 2020)

Check out this article, and focus on the replies here from those using an AC or amps sharing the same characteristics.



Knowing which pedals to choose for your amp |


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

What is commendable about the article is that it encourages the player to think about the joint contribution of the guitar, pedals, and amp in shaping the tone.

Someone has put the Duncan tonestack calculator online. There are a variety of amp models available, and a couple pedal models too. It lets you move virtual volume and tone controls and graphs the frequency response at whatever volume level you select. You can change component values from their stock values and see what happens. Not that I would expect everyone to be able to physically change components and mod their amp, but at least you can find out what might sound more to your liking and ask someone else to do the mod for you, armed with specific knowledge about what to replace with what else.





__





TSC in the web






www.guitarscience.net


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

A quick recap to this. I was sent 4 pedals to get my feet muddy in the dirt world. They are a Mosky obsessive drive (OCD), Joyo vintage overdrive (TS808), Mosky Golden horse (klon), and a Mosky Silver horse (Klon). Not being a great player, I can't give a complete run down on the nuances of each pedal, but I can give a layman review of them. The Mosky Obssessive drive is my favourite of the 4. It can get nice and thick or nice and light. The HP/LP can make the difference in tone between my HH or SSS guitars. I see my feet reaching for this most regularly already. The Joyo vintage OD really does have a nice classic sound. It doesn't need a lot of fiddling of find the tone that please the ear. It just sounds good. The 2 Mosky Klon copies also sound pretty good. I find them a little less tonally pleasing to me. You may disagree, but they just don't hit the same spot as the other OCD and TS copies. I'll still play around with them and see, but so far, they just aren't hitting the spot. Maybe it's my settings, maybe it's the tone, or maybe Klon just isn't my sound. Either way, I am very thankful and cannot thank @Mikev7305 and @SWLABR enough for sending these. If anything, these pedals have gotten to head down to the music room a little more often.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The Klon and all workalikes do not have a sound, because the original was never intended to have one. They/it were intended to extract a pleasing amp overdrive tone, rather than provide a sound that would be recognizable in spite of the amp used or amp settings. If a person ever bought one from Bill Finnegan, he'd be on the phone with the prospective buyer for 20-30 minutes inquiring about the person's rig. And if he didn't think the pedal would add anything, he'd discourage purchase.

So if you couldn't bond with the Moskys, that is likely a mismatch between the pedals and your amp, or how you intended to use them. In contrast, the OCD and TS are intended to have a signature sound that can be identified regardless of amp.

And, although the OCD and its clones have a toggle labelled HP/LP, it is nothing of the sort. It uses a lowpass filter, and the switch simply selects a lower or higher range.

But good that you're getting closer to what you were seeking.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I appreciate the insight. I don't know one small inkling of what you do about pedals, I just like the OCD and TS tones. I am not a pedal user most times, so I have no clue about matching the Klon's to the amps. If that means I should play each Klon through each amp at it's present settings and see which Klon sounds "better" in which amp, then I can do that.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I had ordered the “Silver Horse” not actually knowing it was different that’s the “Golden Horse”. I only ordered the GH because the SH was taking too bloody long to get here. Ha, ha... I had fully expected to return one but I actually liked the GH better. The Silver had a shrillness I didn’t like, and couldn’t dial out. Long story short, I couldn’t send back to Amazon. The “vendor” wanted it shipped to him. In New Jersey. 
Anyway, I thought I may as well keep it, but when @Verne said he was looking, I offered it up.
Watching some reviews for real Klons vs Klones, I’d imagine I’ll never need one!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Verne said:


> I appreciate the insight. I don't know one small inkling of what you do about pedals, I just like the OCD and TS tones. I am not a pedal user most times, so I have no clue about matching the Klon's to the amps. If that means I should play each Klon through each amp at it's present settings and see which Klon sounds "better" in which amp, then I can do that.


The Klon was intended and developed for achieving a pleasing overdrive tone in a decent tube amp, when the amp is set to just below the point of breakup. It's intent was to "precondition" the signal to elicit nice *amp* overdrive. The best customer endorsement Bill ever got was someone who said"It sounds like my amp, only bigger".

One does not have to have the same quality of amp as Joe Perry, Warren Haynes, or Joe Bonamassa. All you need is something whose overdriven tone you like. The pedal is intended to let you get to the sweet spot more reliably and easily.

If it helps, Bill told me that although the tone control does boost and cut, he really intended it to be used mostly for cut. Pushing an amp over the edge will result in more harmonic content. One doesn't want to feed an amp with a hot signal containing too much treble.


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

Joyo noise gate, deluxe crunch, and their delay are not direct or close clones, the rest they acknowledge are. I think they make very good pedals.


----------



## JDaniels (May 18, 2021)

For a Vox I would go for some sort of treble booster ala Brian May. Look into the Catalinbread Naga Viper. Don’t let the name “treble” booster fool you and get ready for some thick searing lead tone.


----------

